# AZ vs NSCHAT bump challenge



## 2knees (Nov 11, 2009)

who's down?  HPD floated this idea over on andyzeeeeeeeee's board.  Sounds like fun to me.  As long as no one takes it too seriously.

and i can already hear the dick waving comments, ski off comparisons and the obligatory "who cares" comments.  so do me a favor and stuff it if you're gonna post along those lines.


----------



## jerryg (Nov 11, 2009)

2knees said:


> who's down?  HPD floated this idea over on andyzeeeeeeeee's board.  Sounds like fun to me.  As long as no one takes it too seriously.
> 
> and i can already hear the dick waving comments, ski off comparisons and the obligatory "who cares" comments.  so do me a favor and stuff it if you're gonna post along those lines.



What's NSCHAT and can we have mandatory GS turns?!


----------



## 2knees (Nov 11, 2009)

jerryg said:


> can we have mandatory GS turns?!




:lol:  Absolutely.  as a matter of fact, i would propose that the fastest, wildest and wooliest skier be crowned, not the one with the best form.


----------



## Greg (Nov 11, 2009)

2knees said:


> i would propose that the fastest, wildest and wooliest skier be crowned, not the one with the best form.



Don't need a comp with Andyzone for that...


----------



## 2knees (Nov 11, 2009)

Absolute speed and height arent important.  Its the component of velocity perpendicular to the ground upon impact that is.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 11, 2009)

2knees said:


> :lol:  Absolutely.  as a matter of fact, i would propose that the fastest, wildest and wooliest skier be crowned, not the one with the best form.



already tilting the format in your favor I see  :razz:


----------



## roark (Nov 11, 2009)

aren't we talking about the same people?


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 11, 2009)

^^^ +1


----------



## 2knees (Nov 11, 2009)

roark said:


> aren't we talking about the same people?



as marv albert once said......


----------



## mondeo (Nov 11, 2009)

2knees said:


> as marv albert once said......


Ladies' underwear is super comfortable?


----------



## andyzee (Nov 11, 2009)

Greg said:


> Don't need a comp with Andyzone for that...



Please get it straight, you can connect using:

noshitchat.com
noshitskichat.com
noshitzone.com
nschat.net
nsskichat.com
nsskiforum.com

And working on connecting the following sites to it as well:

killingtonaccess.com
northeastskiclub.com
northeastskier.com

However there is no such thing as andyzone and don't really appreciate your sarcastic tone. Thank you.

You surprise me with such unprofessional behavior.


----------



## severine (Nov 11, 2009)

2knees said:


> who's down?  HPD floated this idea over on andyzeeeeeeeee's board.  Sounds like fun to me.  As long as no one takes it too seriously.
> 
> and i can already hear the dick waving comments, ski off comparisons and the obligatory "who cares" comments.  so do me a favor and stuff it if you're gonna post along those lines.



So you've signed on to represent them? Wasn't that their stipulation or something?


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 12, 2009)

Don't see any takers...hmmmmm


----------



## Greg (Nov 12, 2009)

andyzee said:


> However there is no such thing as andyzone



Oh....but there _could _be...

http://andyzone.com/

Give them a call and make an offer! :lol:


----------



## andyzee (Nov 12, 2009)

Greg said:


> Oh....but there _could _be...
> 
> http://andyzone.com/
> 
> Give them a call and make an offer! :lol:



Not mine, so I still wish you'd stop referring to my site as andyzone, starting to sound like a freaking 10 year old. Oh by the  I'm rubber you're glue.... .http://www.gregzone.com  :lol:


----------



## Glenn (Nov 12, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Please get it straight, you can connect using:
> 
> noshitchat.com
> noshitskichat.com
> ...




I'm just here for the free plugs.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 12, 2009)

Glenn said:


> I'm just here for the free plugs.





Only when Greg brings up andyzone in his sarcastic manner, thanks Greg. :lol:


----------



## koreshot (Nov 12, 2009)

Greg said:


> Don't need a comp with Andyzone for that...



Douchey comment...


----------



## severine (Nov 12, 2009)

koreshot said:


> Douchey comment...



What's douchey (and my apologies to 2knees as I know he's not the one who conceived this notion) is this ploy for increased membership. Don't believe me? That's where this concoction resides on Andy's site.

It's one thing to say, "hey, let's bury the hatchet and have a little fun!" It's another to think devise a ski-off simply to attempt to siphon traffic from another site. 

Andy--Sometimes you're a really cool guy... but really. This is getting old.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 12, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Only when Greg brings up andyzone in his sarcastic manner, thanks Greg. :lol:



Oh come on! You don't need much prodding to start tossing out URLs. ;-)


----------



## andyzee (Nov 12, 2009)

severine said:


> What's douchey (and my apologies to 2knees as I know he's not the one who conceived this notion) is this ploy for increased membership. Don't believe me? That's where this concoction resides on Andy's site.
> 
> It's one thing to say, "hey, let's bury the hatchet and have a little fun!" It's another to think devise a ski-off simply to attempt to siphon traffic from another site.
> 
> Andy--Sometimes you're a really cool guy... but really. This is getting old.



As you stated, not my idea, I didn't tell anyone to post it, I didn't suggest it, so please, don't point the finger at me.


----------



## severine (Nov 12, 2009)

andyzee said:


> As you stated, not my idea, I didn't tell anyone to post it, I didn't suggest it, so please, don't point the finger at me.


While it wasn't your idea, it didn't take you long to post the laundry list of URLs to access your site. Seems to fit perfectly into your "increasing membership" plan.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Nov 12, 2009)

severine said:


> What's douchey (and my apologies to 2knees as I know he's not the one who conceived this notion) is this ploy for increased membership. Don't believe me? That's where this concoction resides on Andy's site.
> 
> It's one thing to say, "hey, let's bury the hatchet and have a little fun!" It's another to think devise a ski-off simply to attempt to siphon traffic from another site.
> 
> Andy--Sometimes you're a really cool guy... but really. This is getting old.




You’re way off, it was my idea. What I was hoping to introduce goes like this:

A lot of guys, Greg and Brian for example, had expressed an interest in skiing WF over the last couple of years.

Most Sundowners like bumps

I was going to suggest a FUN challenge on Lookout Below, a steep bump run

I was also going to offer my house to crash at for anyone who wanted to 

There was a thread for Warp Daddy Day awhile back and I was thinking a tie in to that and Warp could be the celebrity judge.

I wanted to let this thread run for awhile to see if there was any interest

It was never an Earps v. Clantons thing. It was all to have a good time.

If you read Pats first post you can tell that he gets that, sorry you don’t.


----------



## koreshot (Nov 12, 2009)

severine said:


> What's douchey (and my apologies to 2knees as I know he's not the one who conceived this notion) is this ploy for increased membership.



1) hpd / 2knees suggested it on this forum.  Maybe it was an idea bounced around elsewhere, but a long standing member, with many great contributions to AZ is the one who suggested it here on this forum so leave Andy out of it.

2) I had no idea that AZ had the "rights" to its members' internet/forum time.  How dare NSchat "steal" membership from AZ?!     Can I renegotiate the contract to allow me to visit more than one ski related forum?  Please? Pretty please?

For the record, I am not a member of nschat and haven't even visited it.  But threads like this make me want to check it out :-D  ... not because Andy posted a buch of URLs, but because the members of AZ are acting insecure, territorial and generally silly.


----------



## severine (Nov 12, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> You’re way off, it was my idea. What I was hoping to introduce goes like this:
> 
> A lot of guys, Greg and Brian for example, had expressed an interest in skiing WF over the last couple of years.
> 
> ...


I did not claim that the idea itself was Andy's--read carefully and you'll see that.

I saw that you conceived this notion. However, can you deny that it was in Andy's "Thoughts for Building Up Membership" thread? 


> Challenge Alpine Zone to a bump competition. It would be great exposure and NSchat could put together a solid team.


That colors the intentions right there, whatever they may have been. In that discussion was at least one comment about getting Pat on NSChat's team (Andy being the first to propose it).

This team choosing is more of a splitting than uniting force. Especially when members of both forums (which, most in that conversation were) are all for dividing people up. 

Doesn't seem like all-around, just having a good time kind of thing. But whatever. Maybe I'm just not attuned to the competitive nature of men.


----------



## powhunter (Nov 12, 2009)

If your a member of both sites which side do ya ski for??


----------



## severine (Nov 12, 2009)

koreshot said:


> 2) I had no idea that AZ had the "rights" to its members' internet/forum time.  How dare NSchat "steal" membership from AZ?!     Can I renegotiate the contract to allow me to visit more than one ski related forum?  Please? Pretty please?
> 
> For the record, I am not a member of nschat and haven't even visited it.  But threads like this make me want to check it out :-D


Go check it out. It's probably right up your alley.

Many forums don't look favorably upon posts intended solely to promote other forums. I may be wrong in what management feels about the same here, but that's what I've been exposed to on other websites. It's cool that Andy decided to throw together his own site and that there's an option, but it becomes beating a dead horse when the entire barrage of potential access points is posted every time there's just a little mention of the forum. Overkill.


----------



## severine (Nov 12, 2009)

powhunter said:


> If your a member of both sites which side do ya ski for??


Andy wants ya.


----------



## koreshot (Nov 12, 2009)

severine said:


> That colors the intentions right there, whatever they may have been. In that discussion was at least one comment about getting Pat on NSChat's team (Andy being the first to propose it).
> 
> This team choosing is more of a splitting than uniting force. Especially when members of both forums (which, most in that conversation were) are all for dividing people up.



Lets say for the sake of the argument that is true... and AZ's way of stopping this "evil member-stealing ploy" is trash talking Andy and his forum.  Fantastic strategy!

It is IDIOTIC.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2009)

I don't ski bumps, so count me out on both sides.  I too have a big interest in visiting WF this season so once the tit-for-tat bickering is done, somebody let me know where the post-bump-off safety meeting is going to be held.


----------



## koreshot (Nov 12, 2009)

severine said:


> Go check it out. It's probably right up your alley.



How would you know what is right up my alley?  Does disagreeing with you or Greg on this specific topic automatically qualify me as a perfect member of NSchat?


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Nov 12, 2009)

severine said:


> I did not claim that the idea itself was Andy's--read carefully and you'll see that.
> 
> I saw that you conceived this notion. However, can you deny that it was in Andy's "Thoughts for Building Up Membership" thread?
> 
> ...



Andy said that as a compliment to Pat. Everyone knows he’s part of the Sundown crew. Read the thread over there, it was all in good spirit. (opps, never mine, don’t want to seem to be stealing people from here).

I cannot believe I’m having this conversation with another adult. Believe me I’m sorry I had the idea, but Andy had NOTHING to do with it.


----------



## severine (Nov 12, 2009)

koreshot said:


> How would you know what is right up my alley?  Does disagreeing with you or Greg on this specific topic automatically qualify me as a perfect member of NSchat?


I've read your posts on this forum for years. Please. Do you really think that I would be so petty as to think that just because someone disagrees with a statement I make means I think they should look elsewhere? :roll:


----------



## severine (Nov 12, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I cannot believe I’m having this conversation with another adult. Believe me I’m sorry I had the idea, but Andy had NOTHING to do with it.



I cannot believe I have to repeat this again... While Andy did not conceive the idea itself (which, again, I did not credit such to him) it was a) in a thread about how to increase membership and b) he very quickly into this thread listed off the laundry list of sites by which one could access his site. Think about it. I know you can make the connection.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 12, 2009)

severine said:


> Go check it out. It's probably right up your alley.
> 
> Many forums don't look favorably upon posts intended solely to promote other forums. I may be wrong in what management feels about the same here, but that's what I've been exposed to on other websites. It's cool that Andy decided to throw together his own site and that there's an option, but it becomes beating a dead horse when the entire barrage of potential access points is posted every time there's just a little mention of the forum. Overkill.



So numerous mentions of Ski Divas is contrary to AZ policy?


----------



## andyzee (Nov 12, 2009)

severine, here's what I can tell you, everytime Greg or your loving husband use the term andyzone, I promise you and them, I will take advantage of it. Very simple and I think fair.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 12, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> So numerous mentions of Ski Divas is contrary to AZ policy?



and let's not forget Bush Mogul Masters site and Riverc0ils site and I'm sure if we dig we could find a few others.


----------



## severine (Nov 12, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> So numerous mentions of Ski Divas is contrary to AZ policy?


So you're accusing me of posting to intentionally siphon off the sausage fest here to an all-women's site where they would not be allowed to join? Not the same thing, I think even you could see that. Nor have I ever, in my recollection, posted up saying "Here's how you get there! Come on over!" If I have... feel free to sue me. I'm sure it will go far in court.

I'm bored with this... have fun blasting people. I'm sure my prudishness will be the next topic du jour.


andyzee said:


> you can connect using:
> 
> noshitchat.com
> noshitskichat.com
> ...


(There. I saved you the trouble of posting it again. Maybe you should put it in your siggy, too.)


----------



## koreshot (Nov 12, 2009)

Anyway, lets just cool this down a bit.

I think Andy is being made into a vilain in this thread.  When AZ starts correctly referring to Andy's forum (ie stop calling it andyzone and the like), then we should expect Andy to stop posting all the URLs.  I think that is a fair middle ground.

I think this fear that Andy is going to steal the AZ member base needs to be examined closer, but I am not going to spend time arguing back and forth about it.

There will always be ski forums to choose from and new ones popping up.  What AZ can do is do what it does best - have a friendly, vibrant member base that cares about each other and cares about skiing on the east coast.  If that is somebody's cup of tea, they will join/stay...otherwise they are welcome to spend their time somewhere else.  And limiting the number of "shameless plugs" from "competitors" won't make much of a difference either way.

I have/had a membership in TGR, Epic and Kzone.... but I spend almost 100% of my time on AZ, not because I have fogotten that TGR exists, but because I like the vibe in AZ better.  The same principle applies to nschat...


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 12, 2009)

severine said:


> So you're accusing me of posting to intentionally siphon off the sausage fest here to an all-women's site where they would not be allowed to join? Not the same thing, I think even you could see that. Nor have I ever, in my recollection, posted up saying "Here's how you get there! Come on over!" If I have... feel free to sue me. I'm sure it will go far in court.
> 
> I'm bored with this... have fun blasting people. I'm sure my prudishness will be the next topic du jour.
> (There. I saved you the trouble of posting it again. Maybe you should put it in your siggy, too.)



Get over yourself. 

No one accused you of anything. I just posted to point out the contradiction of what you've posted.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 12, 2009)

As a dual poster I get to take a run for each site? May the best me win!


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 12, 2009)

Severine---I truly think you're reading too much into this. For me it's plain and simple, ready, here it goes.....I would love to meet and ski with anyone on this board and having a SUPER FUN bump thingamajig would be a blast---hell i don't even like skiing bumps but would glady show off my stuff (or lack there of) in support of good sportsmanship and pure fun. Get it???

PS--HPD the thought of you opening up your casa to those who need a place to crash is very nice of you......Warp would make a great judge.


----------



## Greg (Nov 12, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Not mine, so I still wish you'd stop referring to my site as andyzone, starting to sound like a freaking 10 year old. Oh by the  I'm rubber you're glue.... .http://www.gregzone.com  :lol:



I'm not exactly sure why "Andyzone" rubs you the wrong way so much, but moving forward, I'll take the high road and try to refrain from using the term publicly.


----------



## Greg (Nov 12, 2009)

As far as some non-sanctioned bump comp between sites, I'm not interested. I only participate in the Sundown bump comps (you know that teeny little CT molehill with seeded bumps on flat trails?) to support their mogul philosophy. I'll do the AZ comp up at Sugarloaf on Misery Whip just for giggles. Otherwise, I have nothing to prove to anyone but myself.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 12, 2009)

Greg said:


> I'm not exactly sure why "Andyzone" rubs you the wrong way so much, but moving forward, I'll take the high road and try to refrain from using the term publicly.



Greg, nice of you to take the "high road". The reason it rubs me the wrong way; you obviously have something against me starting a site and I look at this as your way of expressing it. As you know it's nothing new, I've had a site before which you fully supported. There are other people here that have site and put them in their sigs, you have no problem with that. So tell me, why now do you have an issue with my new site?


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 12, 2009)

Greg said:


> As far as some non-sanctioned bump comp between sites, I'm not interested. I only participate in the Sundown bump comps (you know that teeny little CT molehill with seeded bumps on flat trails?) to support their mogul philosophy. I'll do the AZ comp up at Sugarloaf on Misery Whip just for giggles. Otherwise, I have nothing to prove to anyone but myself.



Okay---hell with the bump thing (fine by me) what about just getting group together at WF and do some skiing then.


----------



## Greg (Nov 12, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Okay---hell with the bump thing (fine by me) what about just getting group together at WF and do some skiing then.



People can propose an AZ gathering any time they want:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/forumdisplay.php?f=16


----------



## tjf67 (Nov 12, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> You’re way off, it was my idea. What I was hoping to introduce goes like this:
> 
> A lot of guys, Greg and Brian for example, had expressed an interest in skiing WF over the last couple of years.
> 
> ...



HDP you really are a nice guy.    IMO the mods dont deserve your hospitality.  Well More to the point.  Sev, p-vert, and Sally.     I would like to see them up here though for my own selfish reasons.


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 12, 2009)

Greg said:


> People can propose an AZ gathering any time they want:
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/forumdisplay.php?f=16



Thanks--I understand that, but without you're support it will never fly, That is truly a compliment by the way so nobody read into that.


----------



## Madroch (Nov 12, 2009)

I'd love to try WF... it is on my list of areas to try.  If there are bumps, all the better.  No duals or duels for me though... simply see you at the bottom, hopefully up right.


----------



## dmc (Nov 12, 2009)

Wow... I was kinda sorta joking about this whole thing...   

And even if we do something like this it's more a picnic sack race then a real mogul comp between two rival sites

Sorry that Sev got mad again...


----------



## dmc (Nov 12, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> As a dual poster I get to take a run for each site? May the best me win!



I will ski for one and snowboard for another!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 12, 2009)

WOW !!! 

DO WE NEED SNOW OR WHAT ?????

I really appreciate the sentiment s guys i really do BUT  I REALLY DON'T KNOW A DAMN THING BOUT SKIING BUMPS    . 

I'm only good at JUDGING bumps of a different kind  which SOMETIMES are present at ski hills


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 12, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> WOW !!!
> 
> DO WE NEED SNOW OR WHAT ?????
> 
> ...



Perfect for this venue Warp


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> WOW !!!
> 
> DO WE NEED SNOW OR WHAT ?????
> 
> ...



Warp - have you seen AZ's newest...yup Fanguns :lol:


----------



## Riverskier (Nov 12, 2009)

severine said:


> So you're accusing me of posting to intentionally siphon off the sausage fest here to an all-women's site where they would not be allowed to join? Not the same thing, I think even you could see that. Nor have I ever, in my recollection, posted up saying "Here's how you get there! Come on over!" If I have... feel free to sue me. I'm sure it will go far in court.
> 
> I'm bored with this... have fun blasting people. I'm sure my prudishness will be the next topic du jour.
> (There. I saved you the trouble of posting it again. Maybe you should put it in your siggy, too.)



Wow! The only person in this thread that seems to be blasting anyone is you. The way you instigate I am starting to wonder if you secretly enjoy and actually seek out a good flame war. As has been mentioned, Andy did not come up with the idea, nor did he post it here. And I think most people were just looking to put together a fun on hill gathering. Nothing to get worked up about.


----------



## dmc (Nov 12, 2009)

Riverskier said:


> Wow! The only person in this thread that seems to be blasting anyone is you. The way you instigate I am starting to wonder if you secretly enjoy and actually seek out a good flame war. As has been mentioned, Andy did not come up with the idea, nor did he post it here. And I think most people were just looking to put together a fun on hill gathering. Nothing to get worked up about.



she doesn't like us...  we're mean....



I think we need to do this at Sundown as a show of faith


----------



## severine (Nov 12, 2009)

Riverskier said:


> Wow! The only person in this thread that seems to be blasting anyone is you. The way you instigate I am starting to wonder if you secretly enjoy and actually seek out a good flame war. As has been mentioned, Andy did not come up with the idea, nor did he post it here. And I think most people were just looking to put together a fun on hill gathering. Nothing to get worked up about.


I don't seek out flame wars. I have enough drama in real life--don't need more of it online. There's just something about the methods that's rubbing me the wrong way. 

If Andy wants to promote his site and gain membership, sure, put ONE link in your siggy and have at it. The list whenever the opportunity seems to remotely present itself? Overkill. Annoying. And the fact that the whole idea was mentioned in a thread to increase membership just seems fishy. Sorry that you guys don't see it that way... Regardless, that doesn't invalidate my point of view. I doubt I'm the only one who read it this way.

We need snow...


----------



## severine (Nov 12, 2009)

dmc said:


> she doesn't like us...  we're mean....
> 
> 
> 
> I think we need to do this at Sundown as a show of faith


You're confusing me with Trekchick. Prod this bear enough and eventually, I'm going to bite. Doesn't mean I don't like you. Just irritated.


----------



## dmc (Nov 12, 2009)

severine said:


> I don't seek out flame wars. I have enough drama in real life--don't need more of it online. There's just something about the methods that's rubbing me the wrong way.
> 
> If Andy wants to promote his site and gain membership, sure, put ONE link in your siggy and have at it. The list whenever the opportunity seems to remotely present itself? Overkill. Annoying. And the fact that the whole idea was mentioned in a thread to increase membership just seems fishy. Sorry that you guys don't see it that way... Regardless, that doesn't invalidate my point of view. I doubt I'm the only one who read it this way.
> 
> We need snow...




wow...  was there a third shooter on the snowy knoll?


----------



## dmc (Nov 12, 2009)

severine said:


> You're confusing me with Trekchick. Prod this bear enough and eventually, I'm going to bite. Doesn't mean I don't like you. Just irritated.



no - I knew who I was talking to...    

Bears usually just walk away and hide when you f with them...  Unless they are defending..


----------



## severine (Nov 12, 2009)

dmc said:


> no - I knew who I was talking to...
> 
> Bears usually just walk away and hide when you f with them...  Unless they are defending..


Go poke a bear and see what it does.


----------



## dmc (Nov 12, 2009)

severine said:


> Go poke a bear and see what it does.



You got to get close enough..


----------



## koreshot (Nov 12, 2009)

severine said:


> I don't seek out flame wars. I have enough drama in real life--don't need more of it online. There's just something about the methods that's rubbing me the wrong way.



So focus on resolving the real world drama and stop worrying about Andy's "evil memeber poaching tactics".


----------



## Greg (Nov 12, 2009)

tjf67 said:


> HDP you really are a nice guy.    IMO the mods dont deserve your hospitality.  Well More to the point.  Sev, p-vert, and Sally.     *I would like to see them up here though for my own selfish reasons.*



And what would your selfish reasons be? Quite frankly TJ, you're far from the most friendly person and you don't exactly make me want to come to Whiteface to ski with you. The last time I was hoping to get up there, I left you a voicemail to let you know I had to bail cuz my daughter was sick. Might have been nice to call me back to let me know you at least got the message, and maybe ask how she was, but I shouldn't expect anything like that from someone like you. I'll probably get up there someday and maybe I'll ask HPD to show me around.

Sev - let it go.


----------



## Riverskier (Nov 12, 2009)

severine said:


> I don't seek out flame wars. I have enough drama in real life--don't need more of it online. There's just something about the methods that's rubbing me the wrong way.
> 
> If Andy wants to promote his site and gain membership, sure, put ONE link in your siggy and have at it. The list whenever the opportunity seems to remotely present itself? Overkill. Annoying. And the fact that the whole idea was mentioned in a thread to increase membership just seems fishy. Sorry that you guys don't see it that way... Regardless, that doesn't invalidate my point of view. I doubt I'm the only one who read it this way.
> 
> We need snow...



The fact that it came out of a thread about increasing membership means nothing. It was not Andy's idea and he didn't post it here. Would you have actually felt differently if it was posted in a different thread? That is just silly.

As far as listing the links, Andy does so only when Greg refers to the site as andyzone. Personally I don't blame him. If someone is interested in visiting the site, whether hearing about it here or elsewhere, he doesn't want someone searching for andyzone, because they will never find it. Many sites have been mentioned here by you and others, and it seems you are holding Andy to a different standard.

Perhaps you don't seek out flame wars, maybe you just see the worst in people. I don't know, but anytime there is a flame war you are front and center. And in this case, you essentially started one. This was a fun idea that people were joking about and discussing light heartedly until you introduced the controversy.


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 12, 2009)

Greg said:


> And what would your selfish reasons be? Quite frankly TJ, you're far from the most friendly person and you don't exactly make me want to come to Whiteface to ski with you. The last time I was hoping to get up there, I left you a voicemail to let you know I had to bail cuz my daughter was sick. Might have been nice to call me back to let me know you at least got the message, and maybe ask how she was, but I shouldn't expect anything like that from someone like you. I'll probably get up there someday and maybe I'll ask HPD to show me around.
> 
> *Sev - let it go*.



I think it's a woman thing---hard for them to do.


----------



## dmc (Nov 12, 2009)

Makes for great internet...


----------



## andyzee (Nov 12, 2009)

dmc said:


> Makes for great internet...



Get a job! :smash: :lol:


----------



## tjf67 (Nov 12, 2009)

Greg said:


> And what would your selfish reasons be? Quite frankly TJ, you're far from the most friendly person and you don't exactly make me want to come to Whiteface to ski with you. The last time I was hoping to get up there, I left you a voicemail to let you know I had to bail cuz my daughter was sick. Might have been nice to call me back to let me know you at least got the message, and maybe ask how she was, but I shouldn't expect anything like that from someone like you. I'll probably get up there someday and maybe I'll ask HPD to show me around.
> 
> Sev - let it go.



I am certain HPD will show you around he is nice like that, me not so much.



You posted a trip report from Sugarbush the next day.  Using your you daughters illness as an excuse seems a bit fishy to me...  That's OK though I did have fun skiing with others that came.

The way I see you treat people in here  who used to be or are your friends shows your true colors.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 12, 2009)

I propose Ragged Mountain as the competition site......for my own selfish reasons of them having to actually develop a bump program.


----------



## Greg (Nov 12, 2009)

tjf67 said:


> I am certain HPD will show you around he is nice like that, me not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, it was from Okemo that Sunday. My daughter was better by then and my wife insisted I ski Sunday since I missed skiing Whiteface that Friday. Nice try though.

True colors. Okay.


----------



## dmc (Nov 12, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Get a job! :smash: :lol:



In the words of the famed Marcel Marceau in "Silent movie"


"NO!"


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 12, 2009)

Greg said:


> My daughter was better by then and my wife insisted I ski Sunday since I missed skiing Whiteface that Friday.



great woman you have there. my wife's pretty good too but she doesn't get my obsession with skiing (and other things). If i miss a day due to unforeseen circumstances... well, then i missed a day for unforeseen circumstances.  

probably part of the unwritten rules of trade-offs between the two of us as she's a non-skier.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 12, 2009)

dmc said:


> In the words of the famed Marcel Marceau in "Silent movie"
> 
> 
> "NO!"



Fair enough


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 12, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> my wife's pretty good too but she doesn't get my obsession with skiin



be careful what you wish for...:LOL


----------



## Glenn (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm still trying to figure this out. 99.9% of the people on Andy's site post here. Isn't this like having the AlpineZone "Skiing and Snowboarding forum vs The Trip Report forum". It's all the same people?


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 12, 2009)

Glenn said:


> I'm still trying to figure this out. 99.9% of the people on Andy's site post here. Isn't this like having the AlpineZone "Skiing and Snowboarding forum vs The Trip Report forum". It's all the same people?



This is what I've been thinking all day.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 12, 2009)

severine said:


> What's douchey (and my apologies to 2knees as I know he's not the one who conceived this notion) is this ploy for increased membership. Don't believe me? That's where this concoction resides on Andy's site.
> 
> It's one thing to say, "hey, let's bury the hatchet and have a little fun!" It's another to think devise a ski-off simply to attempt to siphon traffic from another site.
> 
> Andy--Sometimes you're a really cool guy... but really. This is getting old.



I posted it, not andy.  It was HPD's idea, not Andy's.  I thought it would, at the very least, make for an interesting thread.  

and i explicitely stated that there were to be no comparisons to a ski off!!!!!  NO SOUP FOR YOU!

still love ya though.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 12, 2009)

Glen, it's kind of like Star Wars.





















make believe


----------



## dmc (Nov 12, 2009)

Glenn said:


> I'm still trying to figure this out. 99.9% of the people on Andy's site post here. Isn't this like having the AlpineZone "Skiing and Snowboarding forum vs The Trip Report forum". It's all the same people?



Same could be said for TFT,Epic, etc...

Why don't we just have a big message board for everyone?!


----------



## Glenn (Nov 12, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Glen, it's kind of like Star Wars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm cool with that. As long as Andy isn't really my father....


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 12, 2009)

Wouldn't TGR be such a board?


----------



## andyzee (Nov 12, 2009)

Glenn said:


> I'm cool with that. As long as Andy isn't really my father....




I'd make a great dad, I'd spoil the s**t out of you


----------



## Glenn (Nov 12, 2009)

andyzee said:


> I'd make a great dad, I'd spoil the s**t out of you




Maybe this'll work out. Property taxes are due soon......


----------



## dmc (Nov 12, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Wouldn't TGR be such a board?



That would've been the "etc.." part...  I can't list them all...

I'm just saying there's a lot of diversity for ski boards out there...


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Maybe this'll work out. Property taxes are due soon......


:flag: :lol:


----------



## Glenn (Nov 12, 2009)

dmc said:


> Same could be said for TFT,Epic, etc...
> 
> Why don't we just have a big message board for everyone?!



My take on that is 99.9% of epic and TGR aren't AZ members. Sure, you have some crossovers, but overall, it's probably a small percent of the population.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 12, 2009)

dmc said:


> That would've been the "etc.." part...  I can't list them all...
> 
> I'm just saying there's a lot of diversity for ski boards out there...



That's a great thing.  Something for everyone.


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 12, 2009)

dmc said:


> That would've been the "etc.." part...  I can't list them all...
> 
> I'm just saying there's a lot of diversity for ski boards out there...



are there any large ski/ride boards out there we don't know about?  Wondering...


----------



## dmc (Nov 12, 2009)

Glenn said:


> My take on that is 99.9% of epic and TGR aren't AZ members. Sure, you have some crossovers, but overall, it's probably a small percent of the population.



the transverse is true as well...

99.9% of epic, etc are not AZ members...

I think KZone has the most representation here..


----------



## dmc (Nov 12, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> are there any large ski/ride boards out there we don't know about?  Wondering...



KChat...
TFT..
Epic..
Snowjournal..
TGR..
Teletips...
splitboard.com..
PAskiAndride..


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 12, 2009)

dcskiforums


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2009)

QUESTION - would this concept be more socially acceptable if it was presented as an "AZ vs PASR bump-off"?


----------



## dmc (Nov 12, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> QUESTION - would this concept be more socially acceptable if it was presented as an "AZ vs PASR bump-off"?



Lets do AZ, NS, and PASkiAndRide


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 12, 2009)

Even though I'm a moderator, I'd probably be like Bode and compete as an independent.........either that or get to drunk the night before to make it to the race on time.  :lol:


----------



## WakeboardMom (Nov 12, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> I think it's a woman thing---hard for them to do.




HEY!!  I resemble that remark!!!

(I take this internet stuff way less seriously than some do...!!)


----------



## andyzee (Nov 12, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Even though I'm a moderator, I'd probably be like Bode and compete as an independent.........either that or get to drunk the night before to make it to the race on time.  :lol:



I'm with you on the drunk part, my reason, I suck in the bumps.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2009)

WakeboardMom said:


> HEY!!  I resemble that remark!!!
> 
> (I take this internet stuff way less seriously than some do...!!)


Welcome!:beer:


Awww shoot...did Andy's evil plot just backfire?


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 12, 2009)

WakeboardMom said:


> HEY!!  I resemble that remark!!!
> 
> (I take this internet stuff way less seriously than some do...!!)



HEY!!! Thought you didn't have time for 2 boards????

Welcome :beer:


----------



## gorgonzola (Nov 12, 2009)

this is so frikkin g-hey!!!! i  do like bumps  though and will rep paskiandride.com if it goes down


----------



## icedtea (Nov 12, 2009)

severine said:


> I cannot believe I have to repeat this again... While Andy did not conceive the idea itself (which, again, I did not credit such to him) it was a) in a thread about how to increase membership and b) he very quickly into this thread listed off the laundry list of sites by which one could access his site. Think about it. I know you can make the connection.



Teacher, teacher, Andy took my cookie.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 12, 2009)

gorgonzola said:


> this is so frikkin g-hey!!!! i  do like bumps  though and will rep paskiandride.com if it goes down



whoops got you mixed up with somebody else


----------



## reefer (Nov 12, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> You’re way off, it was my idea. What I was hoping to introduce goes like this:
> 
> I was going to suggest a FUN challenge on Lookout Below, a steep bump run
> 
> ...



Wow, this thread pretty much sucked except for these three lines.......name the date, although I was planning on trying to make it back to WF when the Slides open. I went last year in April for the first time with my non-skiing wife. Was a great experience even with limited terrain. Amazed I was able to get out there.Left me wanting more though.....Pam loved Lake Placid and there was plenty for her to do while I was gone.
Would definitely head out there solo to hitch up with you and tjf67. Keep us posted on the slides!


----------



## bigbob (Nov 12, 2009)

WakeboardMom said:


> HEY!!  I resemble that remark!!!
> 
> (I take this internet stuff way less seriously than some do...!!)




Speaking of a K Zone regular....^^ :razz: Who skis at Sunday River.


----------



## tjf67 (Nov 13, 2009)

reefer said:


> Wow, this thread pretty much sucked except for these three lines.......name the date, although I was planning on trying to make it back to WF when the Slides open. I went last year in April for the first time with my non-skiing wife. Was a great experience even with limited terrain. Amazed I was able to get out there.Left me wanting more though.....Pam loved Lake Placid and there was plenty for her to do while I was gone.
> Would definitely head out there solo to hitch up with you and tjf67. Keep us posted on the slides!




Will do and when you are up this way let us know.  We do more than ski.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Nov 13, 2009)

WakeboardMom said:


> HEY!!  I resemble that remark!!!
> 
> (I take this internet stuff way less seriously than some do...!!)





campgottagopee said:


> HEY!!! Thought you didn't have time for 2 boards????
> 
> Welcome :beer:



It starts with one board and then becomes 2 and 3 and so on.  I got introduced to forums by my job's forum and now I'm on  4 or 5.  This interweb stuff takes a lot of my time.


----------



## madskier6 (Nov 14, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> You’re way off, it was my idea. What I was hoping to introduce goes like this:
> 
> A lot of guys, Greg and Brian for example, had expressed an interest in skiing WF over the last couple of years.
> 
> ...



This sounds great, HPD.  How nice of you to offer this up.  I'm definitely interested in attending although more for another chance to ski Whiteface than for the bump comp.  But I'd compete also (and probably lose in an early round).

I'm not into all this forum competition crap.  I just want to ski a great mountain with good people.  Whiteface is definitely a great mountain.  Count me in.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Nov 14, 2009)

reefer said:


> Wow, this thread pretty much sucked except for these three lines.......name the date, although I was planning on trying to make it back to WF when the Slides open. I went last year in April for the first time with my non-skiing wife. Was a great experience even with limited terrain. Amazed I was able to get out there.Left me wanting more though.....Pam loved Lake Placid and there was plenty for her to do while I was gone.
> Would definitely head out there solo to hitch up with you and tjf67. Keep us posted on the slides!



That would be great, I'll look forward to it.



madskier6 said:


> This sounds great, HPD.  How nice of you to offer this up.  I'm definitely interested in attending although more for another chance to ski Whiteface than for the bump comp.  But I'd compete also (and probably lose in an early round).
> 
> I'm not into all this forum competition crap.  I just want to ski a great mountain with good people.  Whiteface is definitely a great mountain.  Count me in.



When I mentioned it on the other forum it seemed like a good idea. When 2knees tested the waters here it was met with either disinterest or hostility. I’m sorry the thought crossed my mine.

Anyways Mad there won’t be a bump contest, but if you are coming to WF let us know. If I have room you’re more then welcome to stay at my place again. The last time you where here was a great March weekend. We have Lookout Mt. open now, which wasn't your last trip and the Sugar Valley glades will be open this season, they're hugh.


----------



## severine (Nov 14, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> When I mentioned it on the other forum it seemed like a good idea. When 2knees tested the waters here it was met with either disinterest or hostility. I’m sorry the thought crossed my mine.


I apologize for the hostility. The intentions were ambiguous but given that most people do not feel the same way, then apparently my concerns were unfounded. I'm sorry.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Nov 14, 2009)

severine said:


> I apologize for the hostility. The intentions were ambiguous but given that most people do not feel the same way, then apparently my concerns were unfounded. I'm sorry.



OK, thanks for saying that.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 14, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> You’re way off, it was my idea. What I was hoping to introduce goes like this:
> 
> A lot of guys, Greg and Brian for example, had expressed an interest in skiing WF over the last couple of years.
> 
> ...



That's a very nice offer HPD.  I'd definitely be into a trip to Whiteface (I know I say that every year).  I'm not interested in any sort of competition though.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 14, 2009)

severine said:


> I apologize for the hostility. The intentions were ambiguous but given that most people do not feel the same way, then apparently my concerns were unfounded. I'm sorry.





highpeaksdrifter said:


> OK, thanks for saying that.




Hmm.... I didn't think of it, I didn't post it here, yet, somehow between post in this thread and PMs written to me, I'm made the villain, thanks all.

And no HPD, not aimed at you, I know your intentions were good.


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 14, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Hmm.... I didn't think of it, I didn't post it here, yet, somehow between post in this thread and PMs written to me, I'm made the villain, thanks all.
> 
> And no HPD, not aimed at you, I know your intentions were good.



If I remember correctly you were against the idea on your own site before it was ever mentioned here on AZ.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 14, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> If I remember correctly you were against the idea on your own site before it was ever mentioned here on AZ.




Wasn't against it, just stated that at this time I didn't think it would go over well.


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 14, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Wasn't against it, just stated that at this time I didn't think it would go over well.



Boy where you way off base.


----------



## dmc (Nov 14, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Hmm.... I didn't think of it, I didn't post it here, yet, somehow between post in this thread and PMs written to me, I'm made the villain, thanks all.
> 
> And no HPD, not aimed at you, I know your intentions were good.



Shut your PMs off... Really does the trick...


----------



## andyzee (Nov 14, 2009)

dmc said:


> Shut your PMs off... Really does the trick...



Even stops admin/mods?


----------



## dmc (Nov 14, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Even stops admin/mods?



Only Greg will PM...  He's "god"


----------



## 2knees (Nov 14, 2009)

2knees said:


> who's down?  HPD floated this idea over on andyzeeeeeeeee's board.  Sounds like fun to me.  As long as no one takes it too seriously.
> 
> and i can already hear the dick waving comments, ski off comparisons and the obligatory "who cares" comments.  so do me a favor and stuff it if you're gonna post along those lines.



i think some people really missed the intent of this thread so i'm quoting the original post again.  And just so we're clear it was hpd's idea, i liked it, and I posted it here.

now everyone relax and have a fresca........


----------

